# Happy 3rd birthday, Hans!



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

When did my puppy become an adult dog?

Three years already. Unbelievable.

Such a joy to have him in my life, especially since my boy is now so polite and well trained... Well, except this morning when when he jumped on my son's bed and stole his mortadella sandwich! Since it is his birthday, I had to laugh and consider it a special treat. 

Happy birthday, sweet boy! I hope to celebrate many, many more!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Hans!!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Awww Happy Birthday Hans!! He's such a big handsome boy.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Handsome Hans!
How could he resist mortadella???


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday Hans! He's grown into a handsome dude!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday Hans!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Aw baby Hans!!? Happy birthday Hans!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Happy happy day! . Many more!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Happy Birthday Hans!!! Hope you had a great day!!!


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

Happy B Day Hans,what a looker


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday handsome Hans!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: handsome boy :wub:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Han's!!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy 3rd Birthday handsome Hans!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 3rd Birthday Hans! Have a great day.Siunds like your morning snack was good. LOL


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Happy belated birthday, Hans, you handsome devil you!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm sitting here smiling because so many Canadians responded to this thread


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Hans!! He grew into such a handsome guy!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

My Hans and I wish you a very Happy Birthday!
Bet you got spoiled just a bit today.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday handsome! :wub:

:cake:


----------

